# Boat lift sqealing



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

My boat lift has started this high pitch sqealing noise when lowering the boat. Does not do it when lifting the boat. It is loud. I have greased the fittings, etc. Still does it. Any thoughts on the problem here? I have heard other lifts in my neighborhood do the same over the years. Thanks.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Check the belt


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Could be the belt. Usually when mine squeals, greasing all the fittings will fix it. Not sure what yours looks like but on mine there's a fitting behind the large worm driven gear that's hard to see.


----------



## jpark76 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the same problem and just had our lift moved. I asked the people that installed it and they said it needed grease, but after about three or four cycles up and down the noise returned. 
I called them back and they came out and said the pole that the cable coils onto goes through a fitting with bearings. If it gets scored that noise will always happen unless you get the part replaced. When the tech was out at my place the noise was not happening and he thought that ours was not scored, but it may be something worth checking into on yours. 

I am planning on keeping ours greased, but too much grease is not a good thing either.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

jpark76 said:


> I have the same problem and just had our lift moved. I asked the people that installed it and they said it needed grease, but after about three or four cycles up and down the noise returned.
> I called them back and they came out and said the pole that the cable coils onto goes through a fitting with bearings. If it gets scored that noise will always happen unless you get the part replaced. When the tech was out at my place the noise was not happening and he thought that ours was not scored, but it may be something worth checking into on yours.
> 
> I am planning on keeping ours greased, but too much grease is not a good thing either.


is it the grease fitting that sits in behind the gear drive wheel that primarily address this issue..? Thanks.


----------



## jpark76 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, it is the grease port that is behind that big gear drive. Please note that you must have the lift moving while greasing or the grease will not spread around to all of the gears properly. It is really a two person job unless you have a remote control.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

I hadn't thought about greasing it with the lift moving. That's a good tip.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

many thanks...I will giving this a shot this afternoon. The lift moving makes sense.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

I greased the fitting behind the gear wheel with the motor running and that seems to have solved the problem....knock on wood! Many thanks for the advice.


----------



## xtremelifts (Sep 26, 2012)

im a boat lift manufactor geasing will only solve for a short time the motor plate needs to be adjusted.


----------



## baymotorsports (Feb 28, 2008)

xtremelifts said:


> im a boat lift manufactor geasing will only solve for a short time the motor plate needs to be adjusted.


this

its out of alignment, happens after many up and down cycles, need to be adjusted or you will likely damage/score the bearings as mentioned above
grease will shut it up temp but will not fix the alignment issue


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

baymotorsports said:


> this
> 
> its out of alignment, happens after many up and down cycles, need to be adjusted or you will likely damage/score the bearings as mentioned above
> grease will shut it up temp but will not fix the alignment issue


yep something is wrong. Squealing is back. How do you go about aligning the motor plate..?


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

deeptracks said:


> yep something is wrong. Squealing is back. How do you go about aligning the motor plate..?


PM Sent!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

deeptracks said:


> yep something is wrong. Squealing is back. How do you go about aligning the motor plate..?


 


Can you follow up if you figure it out?? Mine sounds like a Seal Barking about half the time.... It would be hard to steal the boat w/o being heard.....


----------



## fishingcrazy (Feb 9, 2019)

*Boat Lift Motor Squeal*

Had the same problem. My boat lift motor is an AO Smith 1hp C-frame 1725rpm. I took the motor down to change the bearings and found no replaceable bearings inside. What I did find is brass bushings on each end of the armature housing and a small hole above each end. I applied a small amount of 3 in 1 oil in each hole and a little on the brass bushings. Don't use too much as it will sling into the motor wiring and possibly short the motor. After tearing the motor down, I found a small note on the motor plate that stated I should oil the motor annually in these two small holes (one behind the belt pulley and one on the end of the motor. After lubricating the motor, reassembled and installed. It worked great. I can hardly hear the motor run when lowering my boat. Now I no longer let the whole neighborhood know when I'm going fishing with that awful squeal.


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

FLAT PLATE SQUEAL RESOLVE

PROBLEM
Typically, when lowering the boat lift a high
pitch squeal/chatter appears and causes much
discomfort from hearing and or embarrassment 
from operating your lift 

CAUSE
The squeal/chatter you are hearing is the 
worm gear bouncing/vibrating against the 
brass bushing on either side of the worm gear 
depending on which way the gear is turning.
Normally you would add grease which may help
but by adding grease the sound may go away
but will typically return shortly after because 
the gear is pressing the grease right back out
between the worm gear and the bushing no longer providing lubrication but rather a rubbing affect
between the two parts. The main reason this happens is during installation of the belt pulley, which is typically installed with a hammer it
moves the shaft keeper which hold the gear
in alignment.


RESOLVE
We will start on the clockwise problem first as this is the main type you will find. It is recommended that you lower your boat to take any additional pressure off of the gear and turn off the power to the lift for safety while working on it. After lowering your boat take a look at shaft keeper 1 and make sure the keeper is flush with the shaft. Next with a hammer lightly tap the keeper and shaft making sure it moves against the brass bushing beside it. Next on shaft keeper 2 you will now see a gap between the keeper and brass bushing. Use an allen wrench and loosen shaft keeper 2 and slide the keeper back up against the brass bushing and re tighten the keeper and a little grease and the problem 
should be resolved.

If making the sound in a counter clockwise motion repeat the same steps above first. If continuing to make the squeal/chatter noise
then you will need to loosen keeper two and
move it back to the right 1/16” and tighten 
then tap the shaft on the pulley side moving
it to the left. Then loosen keeper 1 and move it 
back against the brass bushing problem should
be resolved


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

pic


----------



## Indygo (Apr 12, 2021)

aquaholic said:


> FLAT PLATE SQUEAL RESOLVE
> 
> PROBLEM
> Typically, when lowering the boat lift a high
> ...


----------



## Indygo (Apr 12, 2021)

You're a genius...3 different lift maintenance companies could not figure it out. I followed your instructions and it works beautifully, thanks!


----------

